# Will New England Ever See A Nice Weekend?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We went camping last weekend and it rained (sun came out AFTER we got home) and it looks like AGAIN this weekend is going to be another wash out!!!! (not going camping this weekend)

Spring also does not want to show it's face here either. If it not raining then the temp does not get out of the 50's!!!!

What is going on?????????

One thing I am finding is when camping with a trailer one needs to make reservations well in advance (getting a tent site or pop up site last min. was never a problem).


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, it will get nice









We lucked out last weekend, we went on Thursday and came home Saturday when it started to rain, had a couple of nice days out.

Definitely need to make reservations to get full hookups. We try to get something 2 or 3 weeks ahead of time in the spring and summer. Haven't had any trouble getting a spot that way yet.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would give my right arm for some rain for the yard...









These constant Bright sunny 85-90 degree temp days are making my water bill soar... sunny

(But it does make camping fun!!)







Going out again this weekend to Crystal Lake near SA...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> These constant Bright sunny 85-90 degree temp days


Abilene started off that way in Mid April but has really cooled down this past week or so. I need to get my pool ready and need those higher temps!!

Mark


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I thought this weekend in Massachusetts anyway was supposed to be just cloudy and in the 60's. My first trip isn't til Memorial Day...so it's still got some time tto warm up


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Spring has arrived in Denver. 70's forecasted this weekend. De-winterizing and other maintenance to get ready for 2005 camping is the plan. We can hardly wait for year #2 with the 26 RS.

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

To those of you who live in Texas I have one thing to say.......

But this is a family site so I will bite my tongue!!!









Please try not to rub it in that you have the perfect camping weather all the time,
it is making the rest of us want to move...

I am glad that you have great weather....really I am!!! No really I mean it!!!!









Gary


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I hate to say it but it looks like this weekend is going to be another wash out









John


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I hate to say it but it looks like this weekend is going to be another wash out >>>

Yup! It is supposed to rain both Saturday and Sunday and not get out of the 50's!!!! Our next camping trip is Memorial Day weekend and we are going to Maine (the weather better be good by then and it better NOT rain).


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This spring is really been lousy. In NJ they were saying nice sat and 70 on sun. Planned on first trip 45 min away. Now storm coming up coast and rain sat with wind and barely 60 and cloudy sunday, only takes 10 min to hook up so ya never know. Keeping my fingers crossed for Cooperstown.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

OK here comes ANOTHER weekend of rain!!!!!!! This will now be the 4th straight weekend of rain!!! I can't take it anymore!! Is this what the summer is going to look like too? Anyone have an Almanac?

It seems all it does is RAIN! Only one more weekend after this one before Memorial Day weekend will it rain over the next two weekends too????????

This has got to be the WORST spring on record! Why bother opening our pool up this summer if it can't get out of the 60's at mid May?????

Can anyone tell I am really upset?

Last year really bit the big one because I was going through chemo and then surgery. This year I want to live and enjoy life and all it does is RAIN!! Summer is short enough without the weather in the spring time crapping out! Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Not the worst yet. 25 yrs ago I was doing the bodywork on my van on weekends outside and it rained 11 out of 12 weekends. Ended up paying to get it finished.

Yeah man 'van' I used it for my honeymoon, cross country and back 4 weeks.
Close quarters, man did we fight!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Yeah....as another New Englander, I feel your pain. First trip isn't til Memorial Day so maybe we can get all the rainy wekends out of the way before then.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The weather is holding out in Cooperstown sunny

John


----------

